# History of the jetta coupe



## Hater GTI (Sep 14, 2011)

okay so iv been searching to find info on the jetta coupe, me and a friend had a "fight"  about the coupe and I wanna no who is the fool :screwy:. 

I wanna know all the makes they made a coupe in and a idea how many where made, did they make a gli coupe? and what did they offer with the coupe, 16v, leather seats, and so on. Iv seen pics of mk3 and mk4 coupes and would like to know if they where real coupes or custom.

P.S the pic is my mk2 coupe and its for sell, lets see your coupe so post some pics


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

No factory mk4 Jetta coupes to my knowledge. Don't think there was a mk3 either. I think it was just mk1 and mk2 cars but not 100% certain.


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

mk1 & mk2 only in the states


----------



## 91JET16V (Jan 6, 2012)

Only ones I ever saw were MKI's and MKII's, my friend had a super nice MKI Jetta Coupe about 20 years ago, it had a talking alarm and HUGE 15" rims on it. LOL Well they were big back then.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

They also had diesel mk1 coupes at least, not sure about the mk2 diesels.


----------



## Hater GTI (Sep 14, 2011)

Custom made?


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

More than likely. Not sure about the rest of the world, but if they are US cars, its custom for sure.


----------



## Hater GTI (Sep 14, 2011)

Word is vw is putting out another coupe.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

Yep, the MKIV had a Concept vehicle...




















And 1552 built the one off custom above.

Can't speak about the MKIII.


----------



## Hater GTI (Sep 14, 2011)

I find pics all day long but never much info


----------



## Hater GTI (Sep 14, 2011)

I know this photo is cropped but it kinda looks good for a mk5


----------



## rookdubdoc (May 1, 2004)

Built by company a few years back. 










Built using a Golf side windows










Built using a Golf side windows










Built using a Golf side windows


Never was a MKIII or MKIV Jetta coupe from VW. 

And because I am a MKI Jetta Coupe Diesel whore. My "unicorn"....


----------



## Hater GTI (Sep 14, 2011)

Well now I know mk3 and up are custom, nice mk1 btw, were there ever have a swallowtail back on the jettas like the rabbits in the early 70s?


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

No. Jettas were '80-'84 only for the mk1.


----------



## Hater GTI (Sep 14, 2011)

Was there ever a GLI?


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

Hater GTI said:


> Was there ever a GLI?


 no.US model Jetta Coupes were only base-engined gas and diesel (poss. turbo diesel?) .GLI models were all 4-door MkII's only--they came in 8V and 16V form(16V's had the 'stinger' antenna on the roof.8V had the regular fender mounted steel whip.)
GLI's didn't exist in MkI form in the States.


btw,i had always wanted a Jetta Coupe when i was younger  (but i settled for an '84 GTI )


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Actually pretty sure there was a mk1 GLI. Wiki says it was '84 only. But still don't think it was a coupe.


----------



## RG.Jeff (Apr 16, 2011)

mk1 and 2 are the only factory coupes everything after is custom
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ajd187 (Feb 6, 2012)

RG.Jeff said:


> mk1 and 2 are the only factory coupes everything after is custom
> :thumbup::thumbup:


And they look custom in the pictures posted on this thread (ie: cobbled together).


----------



## Hater GTI (Sep 14, 2011)

dose anyone no anything about a new coupe? mk7 jetta coupe?


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

mk7 is still a few years out. And like most things VW, even if they said that it was coming, I wouldn't believe it until it was on the dealer lots.


----------

